# l'm going nuts is my tractor a 20 or what



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hey guys this is a pic of a junior ?? it looks like a 20 or a 81 it has the light brackes in the same place is mine l'm going nuts his guy much have it wrong or something


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

heres another


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

and another


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

two more


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

last one


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

The 101jr, 81,20,22, mustang were virtually the same tractor, just different years, and some upgrades along the way. The picture is a 101jr, I would say from the spoked hind wheels.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *The 101jr, 81,20,22, mustang were virtually the same tractor, just different years, and some upgrades along the way. The picture is a 101jr, I would say from the spoked hind wheels. *



the reason l thought it mit be a 20 is because the lights are in the same place as mine and l have not seen a 20 with the lights on the rear frenders


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *the reason l thought it mit be a 20 is because the lights are in the same place as mine and l have not seen a 20 with the lights on the rear frenders *



Only thing you have to keep in mind with dealing with old tractors....... There has been a LOT of years there for people to change things around. Fenders get changed, motors get swapped, wheels replaced etc. One of my old Greavelys I figure is made up of 5 others. And thats just by going with I can see quick.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

As far as I know, all the masseys of that series had teh lights on the rear fenders.


----------

